# A little help for a newb



## smokinut (Jun 15, 2021)

So my wife got me a sous vide for Father's Day, which she let me open early so I can use it for dinner on Father's Day. I plan on smoking a chuck roast for about 3 hours to get some good smoke on it, then finish it sous vide. From my reading on here, I should sous vide it for 24 hours correct? Was gonna do it at 135°. Does this sound good? Thanks.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 15, 2021)

That would be good.


 Bearcarver
  has some trials he has done with SV times. Maybe Check these out and decide. Bottom of his page.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 15, 2021)

I have done Bear's 50 hour chucks and they are great.  Bear should get back with you on this.  Here is his how to's page.  There is a sous vide section.  When you go to slice I like to slice on a bais.  Seems more tender like that.  






						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks Brian I tried to copy and paste and didn't come up with it so left it out.


----------



## smokinut (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks you two.

And holy crap, 50 hours?! That's insane lol


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 16, 2021)

SN, You will enjoy your SV IMHO!


----------

